# cis-e issues to lean (hight NO for smog test



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

First off My car is 87 gti 1.8 16v cis-e
I failed smog due to high NO ( which is high combustion chamber temp)
I have checked for vac leaks None!
dpr is at 4.5 to 5 at idel when hot

changed injector seals
seal for idle adjustment
new vac lines

two years ago had same issue with no fix
then i changed
fuel filter
fuel pumps (both)
cat
02 sensor

help


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

You don't state ignition timing or engine coolant temperature. As you said, high engine combustion chamber temperatures are the cause of high NO readings and both of these can raise it enough to fail. I know they are watchfull where you live of tricks that some people have used to pass so I'll skip any of them, like rigging the radiator fan to stay running or the heater to be stuck on high. So make sure the timing is set to the low side (not advanced more than the book and maybe a tad lower) and make sure you not running too hot. You also have to come to terms with the possible fact that a CAT ages and could just need replacing.


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

so I timed it to spec
changed water/coolent
fixed a exhaust leak off the manifold
new injector seals

i sill failed today ready to put a bullet in it


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

ok so i hooked in a wideband o2 sensor at idel its at 14.4-14.7 as soon as i drive it 16 to 22 full lean out i need some help please


----------

